# Need help with Zapi Sem 2 Faults



## GreenWallEnergy (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi
I would really need some help in finding out why my zapi sem 2 controller don't work. Hope some friendly soul out there have some suggestions.
The console says AL06 which I understand can be a lot of things.
But when I turn the ignition key on the led first do 8 flashes in a row and thereafter continues with repeat of 3 flashes in a row.
The problem is that it doesn't even close the Albright main contactor.
I have checked that I have correct input voltages on parking brake input, direction input, seat input. VMN is obviously low because the contactor don't close. I have a 96v zapi, so the pos and neg supply to contactor says -96v and +96v volt at the moment. That don't activate the contactor.
The batteries are at the moment 96V (8*12V lead-acid) battery that i use during test and setup of the system.

I can also add that I have the LED fault-codes according to nr of flashes
1 BLINK = Logic anomaly (EEPROM DATA KO, EEPROM PAR. KO,EEPROM CONF. KO, EEPROM OFF-LINE, CHOPPER NO CONF,WATCH-DOG).
2 BLINKS = Running request on startup or error in handle/speeds sequence(INCORRECT START).
3 BLINKS = Error on VMN test (NO FULL CONDUCTION, VMN LOW).
4 BLINKS = Accelerator high in standby - this error inhibits operation (VACC NOT OK).
5 BLINKS = Error in reading current - this error inhibits operation (I HIGH AT STAND,I=0 EVER).
6 BLINKS = Malfunctioning of the contactor driver circuit (DRIVER SHORTED,COIL SHORTED).
7 BLINKS = Excessive temperature, greater than 80°C (TH. PROTECTION).
8 BLINKS = Contactors do not open or VMN high in standby (BRAKE CONT. OPEN,DIR CONT. OPEN, VMN HIGH).
9 BLINKS = Contact stuck (BRAKE CON CLOSED) only for regenerative;(DIR. CON CLOSED) only standard traction.
CONTINUOUS BLINKING (32 BLINKS) = Low battery charge, battery with <10% of 

Looking forward to all the help I could get. I don't really know what more to check.

Many thanks
Marcus


----------



## GreenWallEnergy (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi
Anyone with experience in Zapi controllers and startup sequences that could help me out?
I now got the controller up in standby mode with contactors closed and that low beeping/whining sound.
But when I switch forward and then press acc pedal nothing happens.
I tried to apply brake when enabling forward, checking seat switch etc but no success. I don't have diagnostic tool and no faults on LED are shown.
I think I just doing stuff in the wrong startup sequence order.
Please, appreciate all the help.

Thanks
/Marcus


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Marcus,

Not many, if any here have experience with Zapi. I and a few others are familiar with SEM. I briefly looked at the manual. I saw only up to 48V. Anyway if you want us to try to help, post up more info and plenty of photos. Perhaps one of us can spot something odd. Also wondering if you contacted the dealer or factory for assistance.

Regards,

major


----------

